# Looking for a moss killer



## [email protected]

I am in the NW of Oregon where moss is inevitable....:whistling2: 

I am in hopes that some of you pressure washing folk have a few ideas for me. 

I am in need of a powdered product for a roof. A detergent would be fine if I only knew which one works. Something evironmentaly safe would be better if it's in powder form. The pitch of the roof is too steep and the comp roof is too old to walk on for the most part, but there is an area near the back I can get on and powder down the center of the peak somewhat safely.... 

Any suggestions?

J


----------



## timhag

Maybe this could help http://www.gardensalive.com/product...A&sid=143379&gclid=CMWg2uHN4JECFQcKGgodjU-lfA


----------



## cole191919

Aha! Tim's back on track with a link that works!


----------



## [email protected]

timhag said:


> Maybe this could help http://www.gardensalive.com/product...A&sid=143379&gclid=CMWg2uHN4JECFQcKGgodjU-lfA


Sounds like a great product... but!


> Apply it with any type of sprayer, mop, watering can or brush


I really need something in powder form  

I am not capable of spraying the whole roof down. I need the rain to do that.

J


----------



## timhag

How about this one http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4936898.html


----------



## [email protected]

Ahhh... that was a better selection. I think I'm going to go with Tide without bleach. Otherwise I would just go with Aluminum Sulfate, it is sold in 50lb bags and I don't need that much.... This is my first moss application since I started painting 7 years ago... dunno... I might add it as a fulltime service. 

Thanks timhag, your search was better than mine.

J


----------



## smalljobs

Pool clorine. pumpup sprayer. stay up wind.


----------



## [email protected]

smalljobs said:


> Pool clorine. pumpup sprayer. stay up wind.


I'm actually going to use that on driveways. For roofs, I'll stay with the aluminum sulfate. 

J


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

I had heard but have not been able to see it work is to install a piece of copper at the ridgetop to keep the moss from growing in the first place.


----------



## Bushdude

A Rolling Stone gathers no moss...


----------



## PressurePros

http://www.asphaltroofing.org/pdf/tb_217.pdf


----------



## CCPC

Ken's right on. The ARMA, and many of the top roofing manufactures recommend the use of a sodium hypochlorite (bleach, chlorine) and tsp mixture for cleaning roofs. The fact is, you won't find anything that works as good, or as efficient.


----------



## Dmax Consulting

This is an interesting question, I have learned a lot. I don't see moss problem like this in Atl.


----------



## [email protected]

Wrong form


----------



## Retired

[email protected] said:


> I am in the NW of Oregon where moss is inevitable....:whistling2:
> 
> I am in hopes that some of you pressure washing folk have a few ideas for me.
> 
> I am in need of a powdered product for a roof. A detergent would be fine if I only knew which one works. Something evironmentaly safe would be better if it's in powder form. The pitch of the roof is too steep and the comp roof is too old to walk on for the most part, but there is an area near the back I can get on and powder down the center of the peak somewhat safely....
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Good article here (IMO) on the various maintenence and long term fixes for moss, lichens ect. Most of the powders are available at garden shops in the big box stores.
> 
> http://bryophytes.science.oregonstate.edu/page24.htm
> 
> The fixes with the sulfates aka sulphates are long term and require cycles of sunlight.
> 
> For killing it off initially, the bleach and TSP mix is good.
> 
> An overall suggestion might be to hire a pro pressure washer and scope out how its done. If ya start blowing liquid at high pressure at comp roofing in the wrong direction, ya might run into another famous saying. "I'll see you in court."


----------



## boman47k

What do you do with the runoff? Cover plants? Keep them wet? Keep the siding wet for the house that may not haver gutters?

I ask this because of the bleach.


----------



## Retired

boman47k said:


> What do you do with the runoff? Cover plants? Keep them wet? Keep the siding wet for the house that may not haver gutters?
> 
> I ask this because of the bleach.


 
Anything that works. Application shouldn't be like putting out a four alarm fire. A Hudson type sprayer works fine. The hypochlorite solution can be modified with Jomax. 

Depending on the job that can include whole North faces of all types of structures some physical removal helps too. BTW in the PACNW and similar lattitudes, this is mask work. On a North face we don't really know what might be growing there. 

There are many biocides that will do the job but they would be hell on plants.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

not knowing the pitch of the roof can spell some time consuming hours on a roof with a pump sprayer. Chlorine/Dawn original mix works great. Moss will not come right off, but just turn white and fall off with a bit of time. Do not scrub or scrape it off as you will start to remove granules as well and thats the whole deal having your roof cleaned with a professional with Non-Pressure Roof washing technique. You do not want to destroy your roof, just kill whats eating the shingles and safely remove it.


----------



## creativeeyeball

I agree with the low pressure methods of roof cleaning only. High pressure leaves you open for troubles.


----------



## Hanger in VT

I have had great results with both roof wash and cedar wash from wash-safe.com. They also sell a soft tip for your pressure washer that works great in removing moss and lichens without damaging the surface.

http://www.wash-safe.com/wash_safe_en/roof-wash


----------



## bmoorecl

*moss*

Try spray & forget.I don't know how this stuff sale.Or how you make money using it.I guess you get paid three month,after using it.It says you spray it on,than the rain wash it away.mmmmm.If you use it.you'll be putting th proof in th pudding.


----------



## Slopmeyer

Hanger in VT said:


> I have had great results with both roof wash and cedar wash from wash-safe.com. They also sell a soft tip for your pressure washer that works great in removing moss and lichens without damaging the surface.
> 
> http://www.wash-safe.com/wash_safe_en/roof-wash


No pressure beats low pressure on a roof anyday


----------



## wfduggan

Install copper strip on the ridge cap. lead strip will work too but not friendly to environment, aluminum will work to some degree but copper is best.


----------



## wfduggan

addition: this should be done after your cleaning as part of you job, get a roofer to install it. You don't want the liability for making any leaks


----------



## journeymanPainter

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like a great product... but! I really need something in powder form
> 
> I am not capable of spraying the whole roof down. I need the rain to do that.
> 
> J


Tide without bleach?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------

